# Indian Tribute bikes I built.



## mikecuda (Sep 21, 2022)

I had some girls frames so I made Indian tribute bikes and listed them locally for sale.  Sold them real fast.  Now it's time to restore my prewar bikes.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 21, 2022)

ME TO


----------



## mikecuda (Sep 21, 2022)

Home run!!!  Love it


----------



## SB Deluxe (Oct 26, 2022)

bicycle larry said:


> ME TO
> 
> View attachment 1699414
> 
> View attachment 1699415



Is that a themed bike or a restoration? Are your tires Carlisle's? I think it is awesome.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 26, 2022)

thanks . i did it up and  3 more out of diff, parts , this is thee only one left i have here and the tires are CARLISLE ,S


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 26, 2022)

What a great talent you have!


----------



## 53Goodrich (Oct 26, 2022)

Those are really nice great job on them all


----------

